# Selling for Parts Totaled 2005 Altima SE-R modified



## Ludikrus (Jun 23, 2016)

I recently totaled my 2005 Nissan Altima SE-R Smoke color by frontal accident. Since the estimate for the repair is ~$5400 and the valuation of the vehicle was ~$7000 it was declared a total loss but there are a LOT of fairly new parts and modifications that are worth getting off the car. It's mostly body damage to the front fascia (front bumper, front support / impact bar, grille (which was custom so I have the OEM one in my garage in good shape) and hood). For internal damage the radiator assy as well as the condenser need replacement. Other than that, the motor, drivetrain and all other equipment is fine.

First off, 22 months ago I put just under $9,000 into the car replacing the motor with a brand new remanufactured SE-R motor, rack 'n' pinion steering assy, clutch, A/C compressor and water pump. The motor has just over 10k miles and was broken in gently. I've only used Amsoil Signature Series 5w30 oil and filter and have a record of the changes.

For the modifications, it has a Stillen Cold Air intake with an Amsoil cone filter. It has a Tein Super Street Coilover suspension all the way around with a Tein EDFC (electronic dampening force controller). Also has a front Racingline strut tower brace.

The rest of the car is in very good condition with the standard SE-R options. The only other Nissan option I added is an iPod controller that works through the SAT function on the Bose head unit.

Price is definitely negotiable depending on what parts if any or all you're interested in!!!!

Since the cost of the repair is less than the valuation of the vehicle the title is clean and NOT A SALVAGE TITLE. Wanted to mention this if someone was interested in purchasing and repairing the vehicle. It's had NO other accidents and a clean carfax report.

If interested in anything on the vehicle please contact me ASAP as I have little time before I have to make a decision with my insurance company!! I can furnish pictures of the car from multiple angles so you can see the damage as well as a copy of the estimate if you're interested in those details. 

This motor is cherry and is a baby. As we all know, the VQ35DE motors are notorious for burning oil and this new reman does not burn ANY oil at all. It's a great one and I hate to see it go to scrap!

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Ifarias1 (Aug 20, 2016)

Still have parts bro?


----------

